# Chalice IV by Mark Bugs



## DoubleD (9/7/17)

@Andre looky looky, new Chalice looks great


_*Chalice IV*_

Is a bottom feeding atomiser made from stainless steel, the 4th version of the Chalice and it is designed for squonking.
It can be used for mouth to lung and direct lung.

*OD*: 18mm
*Height*: 28.4 mm ( excluding drip tip and 510 conection)

_*Chalice IV*_ is composed from five distinct parts:

1. *The base* contains:
- 510 connection
- peek insulation
- removable feeding bar plated with silver ( if some how the juice floods the interior of the base a 2mm hex key can be used to remove the feeding pipe and allow the base to be washed an cleaned)
- the + and - posts are now different from the previous versions, now the Chalice has a 2.5 mm hole and the screws are rounded to prevent cutting the wire. 
- same curved surface under the posts ( for the excess juice to go back into the feeding bottle)
- the coil will be facing the air hole and you can play with its position the way you like for more vapor, more flavor, TH, etc.

2. *The middle cap*:

- it is engraved with the "_*Chalice IV*_" logo
- on its upper part has an air hole 2.5 x 10mm 
- on the lower inside part of it has the 3mm hole that will provide the air for the coil
- in order to reduce the vapor chamber we have created a double wall so the air to the coil travels between the walls ( it also has a cooling role )

3. *The top cap* is made from 2 parts:

- the polished ring which will permit adjustment of the air flow 
- the adapter for the drip tip, which has a cover that will prevent the spit back liquid into the mouth but allowing the air to go through 

4. *The drip tip*

- OD: 9 mm
- made from two parts, one polished ( the upper part ) and one satin
- it holds two orin


- http://markbugs.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=20&product_id=69

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (9/7/17)

Stunning as always. He says restricted lung hit at the smallest setting - not for MTL.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro (9/7/17)

Nice heads up @DoubleD. 

I guess it's better late than never to the DLH market. Price is on point for a later Chalice. Without question they will be very well made. If like the earlier versions the replacement screws will cost their weight in gold, and have spotty availability. 

But with one Chalice II and six Chalice III's in hand ($1200+ US) and $1350+ US in new Reos bought for them that none of saw much use before taking up residence in the out of service box, I'm long over the Chalice thing. They were bought in my early Reo days when I favored small chamber attys in the hunt for stellar flavor. I don't need small chambers to get exceptional flavor anymore. So I'd rather bring back into service all my O-16's and 2013 Cyclones (and maybe some of the Nuppin's) if I wanted smaller atty's that would work on some of these Reos.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## shabbar (9/7/17)

I'm selling a kidney, any takers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (9/7/17)

I loved my III but those posts gave me nightmares ou pal, the posts on the IV is a major upgrade over the Chalice III. A large swear word vocabulary was needed when I was building on the Chalice III 

One thing is for sure, aesthetically, the Chalice is top shelf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (9/7/17)

DoubleD said:


> I loved my III but those posts gave me nightmares ou pal, the posts on the IV is a major upgrade over the Chalice III. A large swear word vocabulary was needed when I was building on the Chalice III
> 
> One thing is for, aesthetically, the Chalice is top shelf


 
The C III's post caps are a pain due to their small size and being slotted. But far worse than the Chalice III caps are the screws for the Chalice II. The tapered screws have shallow threads that are similar to a wood screw, but the posts have no threads so it's a "jam" the Z coil wire between them thing that is exceptionally hard to do with these micro sized OEM screws that have an uncanny habit of springing loose and flying across the room when trying to install them, or dropping them when removing them. That is an automatic lost screw 99.9999% of the time. Replacements were $9 US each plus shipping from Bulgaria at the very rare time there was any extras available from Mark. Without at least 2 of these OEM micro screws the Chalice II is just worthless junk. I managed to snag an extra set of them from a gent smart enough to buy up a bunch of them when they had been available. But I only have one spare left now after one was lost forever on a short pile carpeted floor that even my very powerful high end vacuum couldn't find in several tries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

